# The Life and Death of Gascon Damour



## Robbert Raets (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay, so I don't have time to leaf through pages upon pages of story hour. But I'd like to get creative and post a character background. I hope nobody minds that I haven't read their Story Hour but _am_ inflicting my own nonsense on them.

Installment One:
_In the darkness of the night in Gilforn, a man jumps from his lover's balcony, into the garden. The swooning woman looks from the open window as he sneaks away and jumps the wall surrounding the estate of her husband. She sighs, remembering the delight of the night, and wonders if her lover will return tomorrow. Little does she know, that his goal has been accomplished twice over. He runs the streets cloaked in a dark mantle, hiding his face in a hood and his body in alleyways as he makes his way through the city unseen. He hides a cache of weaponry and magic in his inn room, knowing that one day he will return to fulfill his destiny. Though no-one knew who he is or where he is going, he will be missed in the coming times._

Years Later:
"Where did you take my son, you *fiend*!?" yelled Dux Damour, brandishing his sabre.
"Please, sir, I am but a messenger! Mercy! I know nothing!" replied the unwashed beggar cowering before him.
"Then how do you know my son was taken?!"
"A hooded stranger promised to pay me ten Silverlings if I sought out the Lord Damour in the Merchant District and told him of his son's whereabouts! Please! I knew not that this man had taken him by force!"
Damour sheated his sword, but lost none of the anger in his voice or stance "Where was this?!"
The beggar looked up, not sure wether he was safe from the nobleman's wrath or not "I-in the harbour, sir. He spoke with an islander's accent."
"You mean a sailor has taken my son halfway across the Seas by now?!" Damour went for his sword again, but his first-born and his father's brother stopped him in his tracks.
The Old Vieux spoke "Dux, calm down. The mayor has been informed, and your men are in search of the boy. We'll go down to the harbour and ask around. If someone took Gascon on a ship, we'll know before evening clock."
"Yes dad, uncle Vieux is right. Even you can't keep Gascon quiet when he's upset. It is impossible for a simple thug to pipe him down."
As the three generations of Damour sat down, the middle-aged man spoke his mind "I know I can only save my son if cooler heads prevail, but I am so worried, and angry with myself for allowing this to happen."
"Nephew Dux, you cannot keep a day-round watch on your son! The boy would go mad. When this is over, you should teach him to wield a blade and defend himself when need be."
"That would be for the best, old man. I will see to it as soon as we catch the hoodlums responsible for this." said Dux Damour, as he divided the harbour's taverns among the three of them...

Voila. Watcha'all think?


----------



## Ruined (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks good. I like the appearance of elements that usually don't pop up in games. Keep it up!


----------

